

Unity on Wayland - mgunes
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551

======
etal
It looks like Wayland isn't quite aiming to replace X, but it's close -- X
will run on top of Wayland (one day).

More about the architecture:

<http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html>

------
junkbit
This is great news. I've been following Wayland on Phoronix and I was hoping
Google was going to do this when they announced Chrome OS

